# Bosc monitor sleeping to much



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi can anyone help me. i'm abit worryed about my baby bosc she seem's to be sleeping alot. i got up this morning she was asleep under the paper,went out and came back about 6 and she's sill in the same place.
the temp's are 100 and the cool side is 90 is that to hot for her?

could anyone help please

p.s she's eating well

Oh and still asleep now


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

Is it normal for bosc to sleep alot?


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

she's still sleepin, 
i've had a look on google to find out there sleeping patten but can't find anything on there
I've only had her 5 day's she's only a baby 
i'm used to her lookin out the glass and walkin around in her viv 
it's abit cooler in her viv now 90 at one end and 80 at the other end

I will be really greatfull if someone could let me know if this is normal for them to sleep for so long:smile:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Boscs are like cats and if they have enough food will sleep a lot....i have a pair and they spend half the day asleep. Try not feeding her so much should get her moving around more...do you have a pic just so we can see if she looks healthy?


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

i'll take a new pic of her now for you give me five thank you :smile:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

k cool..shouldn't she be asleep now though anyways?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Bosc's do sleep A LOT. They are not v.active lizards. Make sure you have a basking spot 110f or thereabouts (110-130f is fine).

Is it feeding etc. ok? Also is it moving around ok when you get it out?


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

ours is a lazy lump too. sometimes he looks like hes sleeping but i can see him sneakly peeping out watching me. only time he can be bothered to walk round is when we throw him some crickets to chase or when hes out of the viv


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

yep he looks fine! just don't feed him so much and he will liven up...what do you feed him on now?


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Bosc's do sleep A LOT. They are not v.active lizards. Make sure you have a basking spot 110f or thereabouts (110-130f is fine).
> 
> Is it feeding etc. ok? Also is it moving around ok when you get it out?


yeah she eats fine, temps are good,boston has a basking spot, bowl to drink from and a tray to swim in, it just today where boston ant moved all day.
I've not got her out today with her sleepin. dont like wakin her,i just wait till she's up and about to pick her up


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed her locust, crickets and fluffs :smile:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

think he is just getting enough to eat and so isn't too bothered about gettin up to find food!

i say he as i reckon looks like a boy to me (based on my own rather odd colour theory!)


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

thats all mine used to do was sleep and eat


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks a bit "rotund" but it's probably where it's belly is pushed flat against the floor making it look bigger. Only time they really move about is if there's food on offer, other than that it's pretty much sleep or laze about for most of the day/night.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> think he is just getting enough to eat and so isn't too bothered about gettin up to find food!
> 
> i say he as i reckon looks like a boy to me (based on my own rather odd colour theory!)


when i got her the woman said she's a girl, how can you tell? her name is boston,really more a boys name tho :lol2: but i like it for a girl too


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> think he is just getting enough to eat and so isn't too bothered about gettin up to find food!
> 
> i say he as i reckon looks like a boy to me (based on my own rather odd colour theory!)


Sorry but monitors are difficult to sex accurately at the best of times let alone at a guess from a photo. (though I would be interested to hear the odd colour theory).


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

ah see this is the odd colour theory...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/47659-i-have-question.html

Seems to make sense to me...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fair enough. I guess it's hard to say without sexing a LOT of them. Colour also seems to be different from those kept on UV to those not. 

Who knows you may/may not be onto something!


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

i am doing some research into this..will let people know once i have it figured...but yes trying to sex baby boscs at the mo to see if it works out..seems to be for now...but could just be luck!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> ah see this is the odd colour theory...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/47659-i-have-question.html
> 
> Seems to make sense to me...


lol you made me think that my bosc is a boy now lol 
think im gunna have she or he checked out now by a repile vet person


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

the only true way is to have an x-ray done..probing is not 100%. I use the rolling method but is harder to do on larger boscs and even with babies is tricky at times.

If your vet does manage to find out let me know please!:smile:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I hear you can have DNA tests done too but that's gonna be bloody expensive! Saying that x-rays don't come cheap either!!


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I hear you can have DNA tests done too but that's gonna be bloody expensive! Saying that x-rays don't come cheap either!!


indeed..thumb rolling works about 99% of the time and is accurate when it does work..dna tests costs far too much!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> the only true way is to have an x-ray done..probing is not 100%. I use the rolling method but is harder to do on larger boscs and even with babies is tricky at times.
> 
> If your vet does manage to find out let me know please!:smile:


yeah i will do.
will be next week i think get my partner to take me there he drive's lol


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

whats the rolling thing?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

you can evert the hemipenis by rolling your thumb across the tail base..not recommended unless you have some practice doing it as it can hurt the bosc when done incorrectly. Even when done right it isn't nice for them...


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

no i wont do that to her,wont like to hurt her she's my little baby :no1:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

strange i automatically switched from her to him when i saw the pic..didn't even realise!

boscs are great they are so intelligent and ultimate predators..they will eat anything!

This is my boy:


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

awwww he's well cute, can't wait for mine to get bigger:smile:
how old is your bosc
are they ok with other animals coz we have a dog shitsu and a house rabbit,some people say they will eat your dogs and that when there bigger


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

they will def have a go for the rabbit..mine would munch the cats i think..if they were hungry! dogs are a bit too big for em..

herman is about a year and 2 months now...lily his mate is about a year.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

wow he's pretty big for his age :smile:

dam when boston gets bigger then will have to put the babbit in the wash room so she cant have a go at her lol

have your bose ever got out of its viv when your not there?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

yep..about 12 times now...they are inventive and like i said very clever! they have opened doors broken the back of the viv and ripped out vents to escape. I don't worry as they are in a closed room but they would eat the other reptiles in the room with them so i always try and get the viv secure again..they just find another way! Having two boscs is a nightmare! But a good one!:smile:


----------



## sabrina (Aug 13, 2007)

oh god i've got all this to come lol think defo putting the rabbit in the washroom, dog in the kitchen and boston in the frontroom, think i'm in for a alot of fun then lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*can i ask....*

iv got a UV strip in my viv with my baby bosc...... seen some care sheets that say its neccessary and others that say it isnt...... so do they need a UV strip or not? cos if they dont i can get some more lizards that can make better use of it :mf_dribble: ((any excuse hehe))

Cat x


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

it's good practice to have a tube in the viv for the diurnal cycle even if it is an old one that emits not uv..


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

diural cycle?? ((goes to read up)) hehe

Cat x


----------

